# Informative videos illustating the standard



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

I really enjoyed watching these, even though the narrators are a bit bland and the music in annoying. I will warn that the language is very blunt, and might bother some people. The don't mince words about a dog having faults. I definately have a better understanding of what judges are, or should be, looking for now. It also give a great expanation of muzzle length and halos.Maltese Standard


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

That was very interesting... really great information!

I don't know what they mean by this statement on the web page though:

_"Tasty Tidbits: 

Malteses have a special mental "trigger" that can be used to make them obey your every command like you had a special "doggie remote control" "_


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:biggrin: Thanks I really enjoyed that. Don't we have an amazing breed! :wub:


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

I'll be honest, I didn't read anything, LOL! Probably should've before posting the video, huh? I've watched several breeds though, all very informative and it rekindled my love for Shih Tzu a bit. I just love the last part of the last Maltese clip, with the dog in full coat running around and flattening out on the ground. It's so cute!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Loved the video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. The video was very informative. I did learn Maggie Bella's tail is not correct but Trixie's is.  Of course, I consider both of my girls Perfect :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

That was really informative. Thanks. I used to think Jett was too long of legs and his body was too long. But now I see that his proportions are actually pretty good. The thing that confuses me though is the rear angulation. Is it my imagination or can that be 'fooled' by how you teach the dog to stack?

The things I found really interesting were that the bite can be edge to edge or a scissor bite. I had never heard that an edge to edge bite is acceptable. And that almond eyes is not a desirable trait. I know Chrisman loves the look of almond eyes and breeds that look into their line. So that has me really confused. Although the Chrisman almond eye isn't as severe as the one shown. But I do really love the look of a round eye. Really gives the soft look that was talked about in the video.

And I'm bad....I can't help it. I love the fluffs with a higher ear set. It's so darned cute!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Very interesting.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

This is from the official AKC video, which is one tool they use to help educate judges. 

I'm a little depressed now. :huh: I bought this on DVD several months back. And here I could have gotten it free. :blink: Darn!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Sep 24 2009, 11:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833243


> That was really informative. Thanks. I used to think Jett was too long of legs and his body was too long. But now I see that his proportions are actually pretty good. The thing that confuses me though is the rear angulation. Is it my imagination or can that be 'fooled' by how you teach the dog to stack?
> 
> The things I found really interesting were that the bite can be edge to edge or a scissor bite. I had never heard that an edge to edge bite is acceptable. And that almond eyes is not a desirable trait. I know Chrisman loves the look of almond eyes and breeds that look into their line. So that has me really confused. Although the Chrisman almond eye isn't as severe as the one shown. But I do really love the look of a round eye. Really gives the soft look that was talked about in the video.
> 
> And I'm bad....I can't help it. I love the fluffs with a higher ear set. It's so darned cute![/B]


Crystal,

Yes, stacking a dog can be done in a way that it fools the judge. This works both ways. A well stacked dog can be set up to hide faults (and the Pros do this well). But a novice handler can over-extend or fail to set the dog up right and mess up the look on a stack. This is one of the things you have to learn when you are showing and I feel like I am not there yet. I am just happy when I can get my dog to stay still for exam. 

The edge to edge "level" bite is in the standard as acceptable and this is unusual. Many other breeds do not accept it. I think most Maltese breeders prefer to breed for scissor bites, but will keep a dog with a level bite that has other attributes. 

I am a little curious about the reference to Chrisman and the almond eye. I have always seen their eyes as very large and very round. Where did you hear they liked the almond?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Sep 26 2009, 03:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833900


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Sep 24 2009, 11:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833243





> That was really informative. Thanks. I used to think Jett was too long of legs and his body was too long. But now I see that his proportions are actually pretty good. The thing that confuses me though is the rear angulation. Is it my imagination or can that be 'fooled' by how you teach the dog to stack?
> 
> The things I found really interesting were that the bite can be edge to edge or a scissor bite. I had never heard that an edge to edge bite is acceptable. And that almond eyes is not a desirable trait. I know Chrisman loves the look of almond eyes and breeds that look into their line. So that has me really confused. Although the Chrisman almond eye isn't as severe as the one shown. But I do really love the look of a round eye. Really gives the soft look that was talked about in the video.
> 
> And I'm bad....I can't help it. I love the fluffs with a higher ear set. It's so darned cute![/B]


Crystal,

Yes, stacking a dog can be done in a way that it fools the judge. This works both ways. A well stacked dog can be set up to hide faults (and the Pros do this well). But a novice handler can over-extend or fail to set the dog up right and mess up the look on a stack. This is one of the things you have to learn when you are showing and I feel like I am not there yet. I am just happy when I can get my dog to stay still for exam. 

The edge to edge "level" bite is in the standard as acceptable and this is unusual. Many other breeds do not accept it. I think most Maltese breeders prefer to breed for scissor bites, but will keep a dog with a level bite that has other attributes. 

I am a little curious about the reference to Chrisman and the almond eye. I have always seen their eyes as very large and very round. Where did you hear they liked the almond?
[/B][/QUOTE]

lol...I have no idea now where I heard that. At first I thought I had read it on their website about the Chrisman look. But it's not there. So maybe I read it here is and it was someone who didn't understand the term. Because to be honest, when I heard the term associated with Chrisman, I was confused and felt like maybe I didn't understand the term because to me, they look to have round eyes. So forget I even said it because I'm really wrong on that one. :blush:


----------



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Sep 22 2009, 02:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832698


> I really enjoyed watching these, even though the narrators are a bit bland and the music in annoying. I will warn that the language is very blunt, and might bother some people. The don't mince words about a dog having faults. I definately have a better understanding of what judges are, or should be, looking for now. It also give a great expanation of muzzle length and halos.Maltese Standard[/B]


Thanks for posting: I was always mystified as to what the judges at dog shows were looking for during inspections! This was quite an intriguing glimpse into the minutiae of the breed standard.


----------



## foreverjaded (Nov 28, 2009)

Thank you for sharing!!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Thank you very much. It is a really interesting video.


----------



## Bethy (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks for posting this video. I found it very informative. 
Thanks for sharing


----------

